# Registration Documents



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

You bought a horse, paid in cash and have no paperwork or bill of sale?

No need to go on about what is wrong with this picture. I think you realize that.

Not much you can do at this point. It is very possible that the seller is just lazy and hasn't sent the paperwork yet. Keep bugging them and hopefully your annoyance will win over their procrastination.

Another option may be to contact the breed registry. If you know the horse's information, you MAY be able to get replacement papers by claiming the originals are lost (which they technically are). Of course, this may also come back to the the old owner needing to sign something to confirm the sale.

You may also consider taking a ride back to see the person (unannounced). Bring a bill of sale for them to sign. I realize it is a long drive, but you don't have many options.


----------

